# Where to keep a 6D Maglite?



## Wide Bomber (Sep 13, 2004)

As of yesterday evening, I will be carrying around my 6 D cell Maglite. I usually have it in my apartment, but after what happened yesterday, it's going to be sitting in my car. I want to find a spot in my TT that allows me to have quick access to the flashlight from the drivers seat but is still inconspicuous. The flashlight will also double as illumination when in need What do you guys think? I will need to still use the seat normally, like letting people in the back and such.


----------



## gravitt (May 17, 2007)

*Re: Where to keep a 6D Maglite? (Wide Bomber)*

I have a big maglite too, and I keep in the spot between the seat and the door sill, for easy access and still doesn't obstruct the seatbelt. It can be used for illumination as well as self-defense.


----------



## Wide Bomber (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Where to keep a 6D Maglite? (gravitt)*

That's what I was thinking....Since mine is black, it will blend in easily. How do you have your mag secured? Is it clipped in or fasten somehow?


----------



## Krissrock (Sep 10, 2005)

keep mine in the truck under the mat...doesn't make the mat stick up or anything


----------



## 602crew (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (Krissrock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krissrock* »_keep mine in the truck under the mat...doesn't make the mat stick up or anything

I think he wants something a little more quick draw.


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (602crew)*

To the left of your driver seat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif That, or you can construct some sort of bracket thingy or velcro or something to keep it in place wherever you want.
Sooo are you going to tell us what happened to you?


----------



## untitled (Jun 9, 2006)

my friend is a contractor and has those clips you use to put like a broom on a wall in the garage... maybe home depot. or find sumthin cool at a police/fire supply or gun/sporting goods shop


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (untitled)*

Think of a fire extinguisher mount... Where you would put one of those (within reach, but safe in case of an accident) and maybe even use the same style mount?


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

I suppose it won't fit in that area under the glove box (due to the size of the head), right??
[Insert p3n1s joke here]


----------



## Wide Bomber (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (Phrost)*

I was making a left turn at a intersection The ford explorer to the right of me decided he wasn't going to obey the stop sign. He flew through the intersection nearly missing my car, while I was in mid-turn. I swived out of the way. He got infront of me. 
At this point, the ford explorer stops in the middle of the street. I stop in back of him. I get out of the car (BAD MOVE). A drunk mexican gets out of the rear passanger seat. He yells in spanish...what the eff is my problem. I yell back, in spanish... nothing you jerks! You idiots almost hit my car, you drunk f ucks! He steps closer to me and I pull my cell out of my pocket to call police. He says in spanish, that he's gonna eff me the eff up. 
He walks a little closer to me. At the same moment, the drunk mexican driver gets outta the car and comes full dash at me, swinging. I dodge the best I could. He gets a hold of my left wrist and at the same time tries to hit me in the face. 
One of the other passagners gets out and whips a glass beer bottle at me, that almost hit me in the head. I pull the drunk mexican that his holding my left wrist and elbow him in the face. He lets go and the other mexican starts running toward me. 
At this point ,I figure I better get the hell outta dodge, because there is no way in hell I'm fighting off 3 dirty ass mexicans, that have nothing to lose. 
I jump in my car and floor it, but the mexican that was running towards me manages to open my door while I was driving away. But it's too late I'm already going. My door swings open, then close. 
Another drunk mexican gets out of the ford and throws a beer bottle at my car while I drive away. I leave those drunking mexicans in the dust. 
All in all. I counted 4 drunk mexicans.The first one that eventually opened me door, the driver that was swinging at me, the other mexican that whipped a beer bottle at me, and the other that stayed in the car and threw a bottle at my car while I drove away. 
I could've gotten seriously hurt. But the best part of all this, is that about 30ft from where all this happened two bicycle police officers where sitting down eating a nice mexican dinner. 
I figure that if I have a big ass flashlite, that I could at least defened myself better. But I think I did the smart move by driving away. And I'm very glad they didn't follow me. Hopefully, they don't come back because I live about half a block from where this happened.


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: (Wide Bomber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wide Bomber* »_ But I think I did the smart move by driving away. 

Understatement of the year. You're lucky you're still walking...
And those cops...did they even see what was going on??


----------



## peruski (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

Pepper spray...you can keep your distance. Fits in your pocket.
Better yet, Stay in the car and call the police.


----------



## Wide Bomber (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*


_Quote, originally posted by *darrenbyrnes* »_
And those cops...did they even see what was going on??

Nope, and they were seated right at the window. I went back to talk to them after the ford left. All they told me was, that they'll keep a look out. 
But I bet if I would've knocked one of them drunk mexicans out, they would've been all over me.


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (Wide Bomber)*

Get their plate number or anything? Call the station and tell them about the intent of harm, dwi, open intoxicant, failure to obey traffic light, battery, and multiple counts of assault? 
If you file a report and just give them a good vehicle description and describe the passengers, they will probably look out for the truck and pull it over eventually.
You really should not have gotten out of your car (you know that) so you must have been acting on instinct. If you had a Maglite, would you really remember to grab it? Now that a ****ty scenario like this has happened to you, either *1)* don't get out of your car and call the police, or *2)* have pepper spray in hand, and if you do choose to bring a Maglite... it may be considered assault depending on who is in the other vehicle. Granted if you are under attack by 3 hispanic males you could _use_ a Maglite, but if it's one sober/calm guy no bigger than you or even a woman, some guy jumping out of his Audi with a huge Maglite, ready to fight do to a bad experience would be over the top.


_Modified by Phrost at 1:16 PM 9-6-2007_


----------



## Wide Bomber (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (Phrost)*

plate number? No this car didn't have plates and I don't think these mexicans had any documentations either. 
The Maglite will be used for more of an "intimitation factor". I'm not going to be using it on the first person that gives me the finger. 
Next time I'm staying in my car and driving away. I have no intention of getting out of the car next time. I could have easily gotten hit in the head with the glass bottle and these mexicans wouldn't of hesited to stomp me out.
I talked to a cop friend. He told me I could use the Maglite to defend myself, but once the person(s) stops fighting I can no longer use it. 
(For example, lets say that I did have my Maglite and I hit that mexican that was swinging at me. Once he hits the ground I could not start the ground and pound him.)
The Mag is a little too big for the spot between the seat and the door sill. But my 4Cell is perfect.


_Modified by Wide Bomber at 1:54 PM 9-6-2007_


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (Wide Bomber)*

True, but self defense only holds up to the extent that you are being threatened. 
Yes, you probably could have knocked one of the Mexicans out with a Maglite and that would be fine for self defense.
For example, I'm only 20 and am kinda skinny, and if I jumped out of my car and started swinging, most guys could just push me off or restrain me or something... But using a huge Maglite is going above and beyond the threat I would be posing on you. Just holding the Maglite like you were ready to swing it or threatening me with it would be considered assault, so you would really have to know who you were dealing with before bringing a weapon into the scenario.
But like always... it depends on the almighty cop that shows up to the scene first.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Have you considered pepper spray? It's legal in Wisconsin, but is limited to containers of 15-60 grams of 10% active ingredient without dyes or CN/CS. (quick info I found on wikipedia)


_Modified by Phrost at 2:06 PM 9-6-2007_


----------



## Wide Bomber (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (Phrost)*

I'm still going to carry the flashlight. But this flashlight happens to be 3lbs.
I could've easily taken on the drunking mexican. But to fight 3 or 4 at the sametime. That's crazy. 
I'm not looking to start a fight or kill anyone. I'm just meerly looking to defend myself. I've lived in the same neighborhood for the last 17yrs and this is the first incident "like this" that has happened to me here. 
I think the threat started once that mexican boy started swinging at me. These boys couldn't have been older than 19 or 20.
Any other suggestions? I might invest in some pepper spray, which I could easily spray out the window.


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (Wide Bomber)*

I'm not trying to give you any crap, I just don't want you to get into any trouble. I think your best bet would be to just stay in your car, and maybe carry some pepper spray in your glove box or in the door net thingy. I keep a very small Maglite (2 AA's) in my door net for when I need light, as my giant LED Maglite doesn't really fit anywhere either. If you must carry that 6D one, maybe throw it on the floor in the back or make a good bracket under your seat in the front?


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: Where to keep a 6D Maglite? (Wide Bomber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wide Bomber* »_As of yesterday evening, I will be carrying around my 6 D cell Maglite. I usually have it in my apartment, but after what happened yesterday, it's going to be sitting in my car. I want to find a spot in my TT that allows me to have quick access to the flashlight from the drivers seat but is still inconspicuous. The flashlight will also double as illumination when in need What do you guys think? I will need to still use the seat normally, *like letting people in the back and such.*


Funny, I didn't think humans could fit back there!








edit: I've thought about welding a nut on the bottom of some aluminum knuckles (like brass knuckles, but aluminum) and using it as a shift knob in my Rabbit. Eh? Eh?
Or you could get your conceal and carry permit... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by OptimusGlen at 3:43 PM 9-6-2007_


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Where to keep a 6D Maglite? (OptimusGlen)*

Also ask your cop friend if it is alright to be carrying 6D Maglite in your car in the first place. If you keep a bat or anything like that in your car and you're obviously not playing baseball, police really won't like that from what I've heard. I know it's just a flashlight, but if you're going to carry it in your car like a weapon in your direct reach, you'll either want it hidden so a cop won't see it or to make sure it's completely legal.


----------



## 602crew (Aug 21, 2002)

*Re: (Wide Bomber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wide Bomber* »_...two bicycle police officers where sitting down eating a nice mexican dinner. 


That's ironic.


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: Where to keep a 6D Maglite? (Phrost)*

the only way it would be illegal to have a flashlight within reach is if it was filled with cocain.


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Where to keep a 6D Maglite? (OptimusGlen)*

I didn't say it was a fact... A baseball bat isn't illegal, but a young guy carrying one in his car with no glove/ball will result in questioning from the police I have heard (if you get pulled over).
Edit for a solution: If a cop asks about the Maglite, tell him it's a fleshlight







He'll drop that convo quick


_Modified by Phrost at 7:31 PM 9-6-2007_


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: Where to keep a 6D Maglite? (Phrost)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Phrost* »_I didn't say it was a fact... A baseball bat isn't illegal, but a young guy carrying one in his car with no glove/ball will result in questioning from the police I have heard (if you get pulled over).
Edit for a solution: If a cop asks about the Maglite, tell him it's a fleshlight







He'll drop that convo quick

haha, nasty. Just make sure you say it with a lisp.
I used to carry a bat in my car, got pulled over a few times and never had any issues with police. I even had to hold it in a threatening way once and boy was I glad I had it. Nobody wants to be the first guy out of a group to go for the guy with the bat.
I've grown up since my younger years though, haha. Like I said, conceal and carry = http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








otherwise you're probably better off getting a pair of those motorcycle gloves with the carbon fiber molded knuckles.
Ninja lessons could work I suppose...


----------



## peruski (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Where to keep a 6D Maglite? (OptimusGlen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OptimusGlen* »_
Ninja lessons could work I suppose...

or a cougar like Ricky Bobby...you could release it on people who p'd you off.








..just be careful not to get your Crystal Gayle shirt ruined...
the police wouldn't be the only ones having Mexican for dinner.




_Modified by peruski at 10:22 PM 9-6-2007_


----------



## Wide Bomber (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Where to keep a 6D Maglite? (Phrost)*

I'm not going to be able to hide a almost 2ft flashlight anywhere in the TT. As long as I don't kill anyone, when I swing that flashlight like an axe, I'm good.
I don't think I'm going to get a permit to conceal and carry. Because if I'm carrying, I'm more likely to shoot. Besides, I don't think it's legal to conceal and carry in Milwaukee, WI.
Cougar isn't going to work. I don't want him scratching up the leather.


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: Where to keep a 6D Maglite? (Wide Bomber)*

Bulk up and start working out, or wear a police uniform everywhere you go








Do you go to school in Milwaukee? I hate that city and only go there if I have to. Now I can see why you would want that kind of protection lol


_Modified by Phrost at 9:44 AM 9-7-2007_


----------



## Wide Bomber (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: Where to keep a 6D Maglite? (Phrost)*

I do work out. But I'm not going to fight off 4 guys which are obviously drunk and/or high.
I just finished school here at MU last year.
I would love to wear a police uniform, but I think that's also illegal.
Why are all the fun things illegal? 
I think I'm going to stick to my "big-ass" flashlight and pepper spray.


----------



## golfzex (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: (peruski)*


_Quote, originally posted by *peruski* »_Pepper spray...you can keep your distance. Fits in your pocket.
Better yet, Stay in the car and call the police. 

better yet a .38







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (golfzex)*

Here: this is what I carry. it's better than a flashlight, smaller than one and hides easy. it sits between my passenger seat and the Ebrake tunnel:
http://www.selfdefenseweapons....n.htm


----------



## Wide Bomber (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (M this 1!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M this 1!* »_http://www.selfdefenseweapons....n.htm

Now that's a weapon! Is that even legal to carry?
I would hate to even get grazed with that. It's even cheaper than my maglite, which I paid $35 for.


----------



## M this 1! (May 17, 2000)

*Re: (Wide Bomber)*

I'd rather be prepared and ask for forgiveness than not have the brains left in my skull to know what happened.


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (M this 1!)*

My friend bought one of those from a mall a year or two ago. Then one night he began having too much fun with it while beating a park bench and bent the **** out of it







I don't think it was legal to carry though...


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: Drunks and Trunks*

Dude, you need a Trunk Monkey, with a shotgun of course:








And of course you need to see the video...

_Modified by darrenbyrnes at 3:23 PM 9-7-2007_


_Modified by darrenbyrnes at 3:17 PM 9-14-2007_


----------



## toomuchtoplaywith (Dec 21, 2006)

I can fit my 6-D-cell maglite in the elastic-net on the drivers door.... I am 21, and also kinda skinny, so a Ruger p94 9mm under the passenger seat makes me feel a bit safer


----------



## Phrost (Mar 8, 2004)

*Re: (toomuchtoplaywith)*

I found the picture I was looking for







classyyyyyy


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

It should be a wooden bat...they don't make that nasty *ping sound when you hit someone in the melon.


----------

